
You Can Submit a Pull Request to Inject JavaScript Code into Donald Trump’s Site - shakes
https://blog.chibicode.com/you-can-submit-a-pull-request-to-inject-arbitrary-js-code-into-donald-trumps-site-here-s-how-782aa6a17a56#.vlu8dnffy
======
new_hackers
I love JavaScript. I mean it's really, really good. I have a lot of
JavaScript, I mean a lot. When people look at me, they say "That guy has a lot
of JavaScript". I know a lot of JavaScript, I think we need more JavaScript.
Did I mention I have a lot of JavaScript? But we need to make JavaScript safe
for Americans, really, really safe.

------
humbleMouse
sweet, nice work

